# Help me!



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

My brother is going away for the year due to his job. Four months ago he got himself a 2011 focus rs via ford with blackhorse HP.
Now he said I can use it for the year as it allows me to sell my car and get a newer van for work :driver:. The problem is finding someone to insure me on my own policy due to me not being the registered keeper/owner of the car.

Can anyone give me advice on this as my brother really don't want to change ownership to me for the year and then back to him, making his car 3 owners in a year and a half.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

You'll probably have to be added to his policy as a named driver.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

wookey said:


> You'll probably have to be added to his policy as a named driver.


But he is paying over 1k more than I would be so thats out of the question.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah was going to say that just become a named driver


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

For me to insure a focus rs it's £436. He is paying near on £1500 so paying that when he is not using it seems a waste of money.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

how much value would the car loose if another owner is added will it be less than 1k,


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Shouldn't really be an issue as it's still a family member? Speak to a decent specialist like Sky who have real Engrish people on the end of the phone.


----------

